# Einladung zum Abiball - diverse Fragen (kein Design)



## Hektik (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Eine Freundin von mir hat am 16. Juni Abiball und ist selbst auch im Abiball-Komitee. Und wie der Zufall es so will, hat sie mich nun gebeten, eine Einladung zu gestalten.
Das alleine wäre nicht das Problem, nur hat sie und ihr Komitee absolut keine Vorstellung was die Einladung betrifft. Nur eines: Sie soll Einladung und Eintrittskarte zugleich sein. Mit diesen Infos und den Worten "du, dass wissen wir selber nicht" wurde ich dann hier allein gelassen.

Gestaltungstechnisch hab ich schon eine feste Idee im Kopft, die ich auch sehr wahrscheinlich umsetzen werde. A5 in der Mitte gefaltet auf A6 (halt zum aufklappen), aber etwas eigentlich viel simpleres stellt sich für mich als Problem dar:

Das ganze geht ganz klar als "Ball" durch, Eintritt nur mit Kleid/Anzug, es gibt eine Ansprache, ein Buffett und einen "Galatanz" der Abiturienten, *dementsprechend muss* das Design, das Layout und der Text *sehr adäquat erscheinen*. Design und Layout haben wir ja oben schon abgehakt, aber was ist mit dem Text?

Fragen:
- Kann man auf die Front draufschreiben, worum es geht (also z.B. "Abiball")? Oder darf das erst beim Aufschlagen ersichtlich sein?
- Wie nenne ich das Ganze? "Einladung zum Abiturienten-Ball" oder gar "Abiball 2006" ?
- Gibt es "Vorschriften" oder Verhaltens/Gestaltungsregeln, was das "wer, wie, was, wo, wann" angeht?
- Sollte man das ganze durch einen Spruch, oder einen einleitenden Text auflockern/abrunden?
- Was sollte ich sonst beachten?


Für jede noch so kleine Hilfe wäre ich dankbar, auch für Hinweise auf "gutes Benehmen"-Wikis oder dergleichen. Wer sich noch an seine Abiballkarte erinnern kann: Wäre supernett, hier zu beschreiben, wie die gestaltet war.


----------



## cdpanic (10. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Also soviel ich weisst steht doch jeder Ball unter einem Bestimmten Motto oder hat/sollte sein eigenes Logo haben!

An meiner Alten Schule wurden die Einladungen so ähnlich wie du es oben schon erwähnt hast gemacht.

Auf der Titelseite haten wir meist ein Foto das auch gleichzeitig in diesem Jahr das Plakat war.

Dann hatten wir auch jedes Jahr ein eigens Logo   zB Ball 2006 wäre was für dich
einfach ein bissl was traun!

Dann würde ich auf die linke Innenseite einen schönen text setzen. (den jedoch zuerst mit dem kommite absprechn).

rechte innenseite:
ort, zeit, preis usw.


und auf der Rückseite vielleich noch eine kurzen anfahrts beschreibeung.


lg


----------



## zioProduct (10. Mai 2006)

Hach ja, war das ne schöne Zeit, das macht gerade wieder Laune  Wenn ich nicht in der Schweiz wohnen würde, würde ich mich da versuchen reinzumogeln:-( 

Also bei uns wurde der Abiball auf dem Ticket nicht mit Abiball, sondern als Kanti-Ball bezeichnet (Kanti = Kantonsschule). Dies jedoch nur so nebenbei, ist vielleicht einfacher in der Gestaltung?

Zu der Einladung/Eintritskarte selbst, würde ich das so darlegen:

Wie du schon erwähnt hast, zum Öffnen, vorne auf dem "Deckblatt" Würde ich vielleicht ganz im Sinne von "Wiener-Opernball" etc, ne schwarze Vektorisierung, einer Dame und eines Herrn in Ball-Kleidung, plus den Titel ("Abiturenten Ball 2006"). Zu der farbe würde ich rote Karte mit Schwarzer Schrift vorschlagen. Bringt dem ganzen was Luxurioses, Elegantes, blablabla etc  Auf der Innenseite würde es sich bestimmt gut machen, den Namen der eingeladenen Person und deren Begleitung zu erwähnen (Bei uns war das so, das nur Abiturenten der Schule plus eine Begleitung eingelassen wurden, weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch ausschaut..)
Da das ganze ja von Schüler zu Schüler ist, kann man, kannst du dort in relativ lockeren Ton ansagen was Sache ist -->
"Diese Einladung gilt für Hanspeter Nichtsoschön, in der begleitung von Patricia Umsoschöner. Der Abiturenten-Ball öffnet seine Pforten um 20.00. Einlass wird nur unter gepflegter Ballkleidung (Smoking,Ballkleid) gestattet. Weitere Informationen auf der Rückseite. Auf euer kommen Freut sich Abi-Komitée (Grün)"  
Naja, natürlich sollte dein Text nicht ganz so abgespeckt sein ^^

Dann würde ich wie geschrieben, hinten (also wieder auserhalb) noch das Rahmenprogramm draufklatschen, auch wieder in eleganter Form, vielleicht im Zeichen eines Rosenstrauchs etc (An alte Bücher vermerk)

So, das wäre mal so ne erste grobe Idee, an Anlehnung, wie ich es damals gemacht habe;-] 

Hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben
mfg
ziop

**edit**
Jaja lesen will gelernt sein, keine Designvorschläge...
Egal, vielleicht dient es doch der kleineren Inspiration


----------



## Hektik (10. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Kommentare  Die Idee mit dem Tanzpaar hab ich auch direkt aufgegriffen.

Ich hatte gestern Abend noch einmal telefoniert, einmal mit dem zuständigen Abikomitee (19 Jahre) und einmal mit dem verantwortlichen Lehrer (59 Jahre). Unterschiedlicher könnten die Anforderungen nicht sein 

Dementsprechend hab ich jetzt 2 Versionen gemacht, eine für die Schüler und eine für die Lehrer. Sollen die sich "kloppen", welche Karte nun im Endeffekt gedruckt wird *lach*

Wens interessiert:
http://web26.rom023.server4you.de/trash/abiball_1_2_3_4.jpg

PS: Ideen nehm ich aber immer noch gerne an


----------



## metalux (10. Mai 2006)

Hi Hektik,

finde deine ersten Entwürfe irgendwie unpassend. Mich erinnert das dann ehr an eine Party, als an einen Ball. Wenn ihr aber einen ehr lockeren Ball habt, fände ich die hingegen wieder gut. Das Grunddesign gefällt mir ja an und für sich sehr gut 

Eine Einladung für einen Ball würde ich ehr mit Motiven wie z.B. hier in verbindung bringen:
Motiv 1 | Motiv 2 | Motiv 3   (wurde alles gerade nur schnell gegoogelt, deswegen keine besseren Beispiele)

Gruß Jens


----------



## Tucker (10. Mai 2006)

Also ich kann dir da auch nicht viel weiterhelfen, da Einladungen auch immer etwas mit der persönlichen Beziehung z.B. zu den Lehrern zu tun haben. Ich sitze ebenfalls im Komitee des diesjährigen Abiballs unserer Schule, bzw. wie wir es nennen "Org- Team". 

Vielleicht kann ich dir einen Anreiz verschaffen, in dem ich dir einfach mal Zeige, wie wir das bisher umgesetzt haben:

Wir haben einerseits eine Eintrittskarte entwurfen, die so aussieht:


Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass wir ein Schulversuch sind. U.a. ich, gehen auf ein Berufliches Gymnasium mit Fachorientierung auf Gesundheit/Soziales. Dieser Bildungsgang dauert 3 Jahre (13 Jahre Schule gesamt) und nicht wie üblich in Sachsen 12. Wir sind der erste Jahrgang, welcher in diesem Fach und bezüglich dieser Fachrichtung das Abitur schreib. Deshalb Schulversuch. Aus diesem Grund haben wir ein Versuchskaninchen in die Eintrittskarte eingebaut mit der Fachrichtungsbezichnung bzw. Schulartsbezeichnung BGy (Berufliches Gymnasium). Weiterhin haben wir eine Art Protokoll eingebaut. Probanden sind ja immer die Test- bzw. Versuchspersonen. Und auf der Karte sind die Probanden eben wieder wir, das BGy.

Neben diesen Karten haben wir eine ganz schlichte Einladung in Briefform verfasst, welche an jeden Lehrer ausgehändigt wurde und speziell für jeden auch eine passende Anrede beinhaltet. Diese Einladung sieht wie folgt aus:
Anhang anzeigen RÃ¼hle.doc

Diese Einladung ist für eine Lehrerin gewesen, welche zwar nicht direkt Tutor war, aber eben, wie darin zu lesen ist, bei uns einen Tutorenstatus besitzt, da wir auch teilweise sehr privat mit ihr auserschulisch Umgang pflegten.


Ich hoffe es stellt einen kleinen Anreiz dar. Empfehlen kann ich dir wirklich nur, dass du bei den Einladungen vielleicht weniger Wert auf (irgendwelche Förmlichkeiten) legst und irgendwelche Ballatmosphäre, sondern das du etwas darein einbaust, was euch alle verbindet und was euren Jahrgang und eure Abschlussklasse verdeutlicht, sei es eine Erinnerung oder eine Tatsache.
Denn das ein Abiball Anzug oder Kleid vorraussetzt, ist denke ich jedem selber bewusst.


----------



## birman (10. Mai 2006)

Holla, 20€ Einritt, na das ist ja was...  Naja, also bei uns war es ganz informell - Maskottchen drauf - aber das dies hier ja ganz edel sein soll, würde ich:

Erstmal die Schrift ändern - also bei dem ersten "erwachsenen" Vorschlag weiß man ja gar nicht mehr was das heißen soll vor lauter Schnörkel... die ist so breit die Schrift und so ... "Hallo hier bin ich und ich hab tolle Schwünge", dass sie nicht zur schlichten Eleganz einer Balleinladung gehören will.

Niemand hindert dich daran, es dann auh ganz formell zu machen,  denke ich. Also (Abschluss)"Ball der Abiturienten des XYZ-Gymnasiums 2006".

Edel wäre auch, ganz auf dieses Clipart-Spökens zu verzichten, und das ganze stattdessen auf Karton, bzw. auf ein schöneres Papier zu ziehen... Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, reduziere lieber als viel drumrum zu machen. Wenn die Aufmachung schlichte Eleganz verströmt, werden die Leute auch nicht im Schlabberpulli kommen.

Vielleicht auch keine Klappkarte, dafür aber ein Karton im  Umschlag ... alles möglich...

Naja, meine Meinung

bir


----------

